# Systray: Virus Alert!: Your Computer is infected!



## ajshower (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a problem that has been solved more than once on this website but I figured I would join up and post since the solution seems to be an interactive process.
I removed a trojan from my computer but an annoying blinking icon remains in my systray insisting I buy some sort of antimalware software. When I scroll over the blinking icon, "Virus Alert!" shows up and when I click on it, I get a message starting with "Your computer is infected!"
I have followed the first step of the solution found in other threads and below is the HJT log generated by Hijack This.
_______________________________

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:40:35 PM, on 8/22/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SAV8\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SAV8\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\AFS\Client\Program\afsd_service.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SAV8\vptray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\wordpad.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?id=
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?id=
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?id=
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = websearch.drsnsrch.com/q.cgi?q=
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: AOLTBSearch Class - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "www.cnn.com"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\vcjddu64.slt\prefs.js)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\vcjddu64.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5753791b-f607-48ca-814e-91c14d081f9e} - C:\Program Files\IntCodec\isaddon.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {77FBF9B8-1D37-4FF2-9CED-192D8E3ABA6F} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SAV8\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpyHunter] C:\Program Files\Enigma Software Group\SpyHunter\SpyHunter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [freestyle] lockx.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 2.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Ebates - {6685509E-B47B-4f47-8E16-9A5F3A62F683} - file://C:\Program Files\Ebates_MoeMoneyMaker\Sy350\Tp350\scri350a.htm (file missing) (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst20040510.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...le.com/samantha/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1154583574496
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://antu.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v5.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: bestreak - {874443fe-aa33-4ebf-a6ac-73208787e62d} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\viruxz.dll
O23 - Service: DefWatch - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SAV8\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON Printer Status Agent2 (EPSONStatusAgent2) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service (ImapiService) - Roxio Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ImapiRox.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Client (Norton AntiVirus Server) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SAV8\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: IBM AFS Client (TransarcAFSDaemon) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IBM\AFS\Client\Program\afsd_service.exe
______________________

I noticed that in O9 there is an entry for "Extra button: Ebates - ". I'm pretty sure this was a popup generater that I deleted a while back. Would you recomment I delete this as well?

Thanks for all of your help.

Alex


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You should print out these instructions, or copy them to a NotePad file for reading while in Safe Mode, because you will not be able to connect to the Internet to read from this site.

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)
Extract the content (a folder named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

Next, please reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter".
Choose your usual account.
Once in Safe Mode, open the *SmitfraudFix* folder again and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #2 - *Clean* by typing *2* and press "*Enter*" to delete infected files.

You will be prompted: "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry?"; answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter" in order to remove the Desktop background and clean registry keys associated with the infection.

The tool will now check if *wininet.dll* is infected. You may be prompted to replace the infected file (if found); answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter".

The tool may need to restart your computer to finish the cleaning process; if it doesn't, please restart it into Normal Windows.

A text file will appear onscreen, with results from the cleaning process; please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply along with a new hijack log.

The report can also be found at the root of the system drive, usually at *C:\rapport.txt*

Warning: running option #2 on a non infected computer will remove your Desktop background.

===========

Download the trial version of Ewido Security Suite http://www.ewido.net/en/download/ (W2K/XP Only)
·	Install ewido.
·	Run the application
·	Clickon scanner
·	then select the "Settings" tab.
·	Once in the Settings screen click on "Recommended actions" and then select "Delete".
·	Select "Automatically generate report after every scan"
·	Un-Select "Only if threats were found"
·	Click Complete System Scan and the scan will begin.
·	When the scan is finished, Set all items to delete
·	Apply all actions
·	look at the bottom of the screen and click the Save report button.
·	Save the report to your C: Drive
This will take some time to run!
RE-Boot
*Post that log* and a new HiJack log


----------



## ajshower (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.
The SmitfraudFix generated the follwing rapport.txt
________
SmitFraudFix v2.81

Scan done at 15:13:48.06, Tue 08/22/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Desktop\virus_war\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix ran in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"bestreak"="{874443fe-aa33-4ebf-a6ac-73208787e62d}"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri

C:\WINDOWS\System32\viruxz.dll -> Hoax.Win32.Renos.gen.bHoax.Win32.Renos.gen.c
C:\WINDOWS\System32\viruxz.dll -> Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DESKTOP\Online Security Guide.url Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\DESKTOP\Security Troubleshooting.url Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Online Security Guide.url Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Security Troubleshooting.url Deleted
C:\Program Files\IntCodec\ Deleted
C:\Program Files\SpyQuake2.com\ Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End
______________

The Ewido Security Suite found over 150 items and generated a report over 25 pages long.

The following is the new hijack log:
____________________
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:40:56 PM, on 8/22/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SAV8\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SAV8\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\AFS\Client\Program\afsd_service.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SAV8\vptray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\WORDPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: AOLTBSearch Class - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "www.cnn.com"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\vcjddu64.slt\prefs.js)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\vcjddu64.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {77FBF9B8-1D37-4FF2-9CED-192D8E3ABA6F} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SAV8\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!ewido] "C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [freestyle] lockx.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 2.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Ebates - {6685509E-B47B-4f47-8E16-9A5F3A62F683} - file://C:\Program Files\Ebates_MoeMoneyMaker\Sy350\Tp350\scri350a.htm (file missing) (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst20040510.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...le.com/samantha/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1154583574496
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://antu.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v5.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: DefWatch - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SAV8\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON Printer Status Agent2 (EPSONStatusAgent2) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service (ImapiService) - Roxio Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ImapiRox.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Client (Norton AntiVirus Server) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SAV8\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: IBM AFS Client (TransarcAFSDaemon) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IBM\AFS\Client\Program\afsd_service.exe
__________

The Ebates entry under O9 is still on the list but considering that the flashing icon in the systray is gone and 150 malicious items were removed from my computer I am very pleased with the results.

If you have any other suggestions regarding the Ebates entry I would be happy to try them but I consider this thread solved.

Thanks so much,
Alex


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You may want to print this or save it to notepad as we will go to safe mode.

Fix these with HJT  mark them, close IE, click fix checked

O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {77FBF9B8-1D37-4FF2-9CED-192D8E3ABA6F} - (no file)

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [freestyle] lockx.exe

O9 - Extra button: Ebates - {6685509E-B47B-4f47-8E16-9A5F3A62F683} - file://C:\Program Files\Ebates_MoeMoneyMaker\Sy350\Tp350\scri350a.htm (file missing) (HKCU)

O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://antu.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v5.cab

DownLoad http://www.downloads.subratam.org/KillBox.zip

Restart your computer into safe mode now. (Tapping F8 at the first black screen) Perform the following steps in safe mode:

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Standard File Kill. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confimation to delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.

C:\Program Files\Ebates_MoeMoneyMaker
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lockx.exe

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.

START  RUN  type in %temp% - OK - Edit  Select all  File  Delete

Delete everything in the C:\Windows\Temp folder or C:\WINNT\temp

Not all temp files will delete and that is normal
Empty the recycle bin
Boot and post a new log from normal NOT safe mode

*Please give feedback on what worked/didnt work and the current status of your system*


----------



## ajshower (Aug 22, 2006)

The following is the hijack log after running instructions in the above post:
____________________
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:37:35 PM, on 8/22/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SAV8\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SAV8\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\AFS\Client\Program\afsd_service.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SAV8\vptray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: AOLTBSearch Class - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "www.cnn.com"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\vcjddu64.slt\prefs.js)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\vcjddu64.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SAV8\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!ewido] "C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 2.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst20040510.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...le.com/samantha/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1154583574496
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: DefWatch - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SAV8\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON Printer Status Agent2 (EPSONStatusAgent2) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service (ImapiService) - Roxio Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ImapiRox.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Client (Norton AntiVirus Server) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SAV8\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: IBM AFS Client (TransarcAFSDaemon) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IBM\AFS\Client\Program\afsd_service.exe

__________________

WHAT WORKED:
Using the HJT application to "fix check" the listed items worked to remove them from the list.

WHAT DIDN'T WORK:
Running the Killbox.exe may have been unnecessary because none of the listed files were found. It's always good to be thorough though.

CURRENT STATUS:
The blinking icon is gone in the systray and the Ebates entry is no longer in the HJT log.

So the Ebates entry is gone but now I'm wondering what else I would be better off without. Do you know of any way I can determine where the entry "ctfmon.exe" is coming from? In addition, some of the O items such as "O23: iPod service and Imapi" I never use. Is it sufficient to use the hijack application to "fix check" these items to remove them from the list?

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

ctfmon - http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=282599
=========

Click Start > Run > and type in:

services.msc

Click OK.

In the services window find this exact name

iPodService

Rightclick and choose "Properties". On the "General" tab under "Service Status" click the "Stop" button to stop the service. Beside "Startup Type" in the dropdown menu select "Disabled". Click Apply then OK. File-Exit the Services utility.
==================

Clean







- If you feel it is fixed, mark it solved via thread tools above - if not what is the current situation?

Restore points 
Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on  heres how

XP
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam


----------

